# Kompatibilität von importierten games



## CptSam (31. Oktober 2010)

*Kompatibilität von importierten games*

Hi.

und zwar habe ich mir auf amazon.co.uk einen warenkorb zusammen gestellt.
mit verschiedenen spielen, da die preise einfach unschlagbar sind finde ich 

nur hab ich jetzt keine ahnung ob ich die spiele ohne probleme in deutschland spielen kann falls ich sie importiere(wegen steam usw.)

könnt ihr mir bitte sagen welche von den spielen ohne probs laufen werden ?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## rabe08 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

Bei spielen aus England mußt Du sehr vorsichtig sein. Ist wie bei den Autos, die haben das Lenkrad ja auf der falschen Seite, beim coden ist es ähnlich. Falls nicht "international coding" vermerkt ist, läuft das Spiel nur auf englischen PCs, die Tommies benutzen andere Compiler. 


Ist natürlich absoluter Quatsch. PC spiele laufen ohne weiteres, bei Konsolen sieht es aber anders aus - da gibt es wie bei DVDs Ländercodes. Steam: macht meines Wissens bis jetzt keine Probleme, das könnte sich aber mal ändern, nix genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

In der Liste ist doch gar kein Steam Spiel dabei, oder? Spiele ohne Steam machen generell keine Probleme, bei den anderen muss man im speziellen, ob diese sich aktivieren lassen (s. CoD BO).


----------



## zøtac (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

Ich bestell meine Spiele schon ewigkeiten aus anderen Ländern, wegen dem schrecklichen Zensurwahn der Deutschen Regierung, und hatte noch nie Probleme. 
Einzig Black OPS kannst du hier nur die Pegi Version Spielen.


----------



## CptSam (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> In der Liste ist doch gar kein Steam Spiel dabei, oder? Spiele ohne Steam machen generell keine Probleme, bei den anderen muss man im speziellen, ob diese sich aktivieren lassen (s. CoD BO).




Ok Cod4&Vegas sind keine steam games 
wie siehts mit fallout 3 und windows live aus?
oder Batman,Dirt 2 und Call of Juarez - sind die iwie eingeschränkt ?


und um Black Ops gings mir eig gar nich^^ (das wird im Saturn gekauft oder läuft die PEGi version auf nem deutschen steam?)
mir gehts nur um die spiele im warenkorb 
habe dazu auch woanderst noch nix gefunden :/


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

Zu Fallout 3 kann ich nichts genaues sagen, die anderen Spiele sollten keine Probleme machen, nur weil sie aus GB kommen.


----------



## CptSam (1. November 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

ok danke  
dann gehts nur noch um Fallout 3


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. November 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

fallout 3 aus uk läuft einwandfrei, kann aber bei den dlc zu verwirrung führen, je nach quelle haste dann plötzlich deutsch anstelle english ingame wenn du eine dlc area betrittst ^^


----------



## CptSam (2. November 2010)

*AW: Kompatibilität von importierten games*

alles klar dankeschön


----------

